
Extremes become routine in an emerging new Arctic - ericzawo
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41558-020-0892-z
======
maxharris
We have got to organize geoengineering efforts before the ocean currents stop.
What I'm worried is a sudden shift in climate that kills billions of us, in an
event that occurs within the next 10-30 years. Release of methane hydrates
trapped in ice and methane bursting out of the tundra scares the hell out of
me.

Cooperation from governments is necessary to actually implement it, but I
think it is a mistake to try to rely on those institutions.

Why do I think this? Our government bungled development of reusable rockets
for decades until SpaceX came along and just did it. You can quibble about how
much NASA provided in seed money, but that's really not what I'm trying to get
at here.

My second example for why we can't rely on the government is the way the
Coronavirus pandemic played out. We watch the slow-moving train wreck from
January onward. Every single one of our institutions failed us! In fact, many
of those institutions _prevented_ individual action, with respect to testing:
[https://paulromer.net/fda_perpetual_process_machine/](https://paulromer.net/fda_perpetual_process_machine/)

Finally, I think Allan Savory is also part of the answer.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpTHi7O66pI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpTHi7O66pI)

